# SW M&P 15 A2 Front Sight



## Hunt365 (Nov 1, 2014)

I am trying to remove my front sight with a punch set but having no luck. I have personally seen this done before with a punch but the local gun shop is telling me it has to be drilled. Can some shed some light for me? Need a bigger hammer? Or just let the GS do it?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Nov 4, 2014)

Make sure you are taping the taper pin in the correct direction. Should be knocking it from the left to the right of the gun. You need to hit it hard and as few times as possible. Once you start tapping them they will peen and lock in place.


----------



## guesswho (Nov 12, 2014)

I've done several and never had to drill them. However be prepared to hit it hard.  I've had bad luck using a small brass hammer.  Normally it takes a good hard wack with a larger hammer.   I usually take a larger punch (larger than the pins) and drill a small shallow hole to keep it from slipping of the pins.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 2, 2014)

Let me know how it goes. I was thinking about this and just decided to get another barrel.  Haven't got the barrel yet.


----------



## Hunt365 (Dec 2, 2014)

I took it to big woods goods and he knocked it out for nothing. I don't guess my hammer was big enough.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2015)

Hunt365 said:


> I took it to big woods goods and he knocked it out for nothing. I don't guess my hammer was big enough.



That was pretty Cool!!


----------



## badbull (Jan 18, 2015)

A great trick for that is to use 2 hammers, place a small ball peen on the pin and smack it sharply with a larger hammer. That loosened up the pins enough to finish removal with punches.


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 18, 2015)

badbull said:


> A great trick for that is to use 2 hammers, place a small ball peen on the pin and smack it sharply with a larger hammer. That loosened up the pins enough to finish removal with punches.



That's a GOOD way to get a face full of steel! Hammers are a hardened, never strike them together, you might get away with it once or twice but they will come apart. Use the appropriate starter punch to move the tapper pins then you can drive them out with a drift punch. They drive out from left to right.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 30, 2015)

1devildog said:


> That's a GOOD way to get a face full of steel! Hammers are a hardened, never strike them together, you might get away with it once or twice but they will come apart. Use the appropriate starter punch to move the tapper pins then you can drive them out with a drift punch. They drive out from left to right.



Got a friend that lost an eye many years ago because he struck one hammer with another.  One of them shattered and took out his eye.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Feb 1, 2015)

Invest in a dead blow hammer. I have 3 different size brass hammers (small, med, large,) and couldnt get the A2 sight off on my first AR about 6yrs ago. Called my dad and he told me to put away the ______hammer and get a BFH, I did and it only took 1 whack. 

It helps to have a good vise and sturdy table for it mount to, also have the correct upper & lower receiver holding fixtures.


----------

